# PTO Wood Splitter



## dhopkins55 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a JD 3032E and am looking for a PTO-driven 3pt wood splitter. I've been looking at the plethora of PTO driven models out there, but am wondering if any of you with JD tractors have any specific recommendations that have worked well for you.

Many thanks in advance.


----------

